# Bear Hunting Outfitter in Ontario



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a bear hunt for this fall. Anyone have a suggestion for an outfitter? It would be 3 guys, 2 are gun hunting and I'm just using my bow. Looking for great outfitters, cost effective ones and ones to avoid. We're not concerned with "Trophy" animals, just a great week and experience. I am looking to avoid a 10 hour car ride from London area too. So far I've found one outfitter just north of North Bay that looks good. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

My cousins buddy is thinking of opening a outfitter for Bear hunting just North of Huntsville I do believe - Can't see it being to far from London maybe 3hrs away - I know he was thinking about it and I know he has some good size bears on his property as'well - I'll talk to him if your interested and maybe this can be a " Trial " for him. Also to note I do know that there is a cabin there as'well that I do believe will sleep 6 people.
-Matt


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Jim Barber of Jim Bow's Archey does Bear guiding. 705-752-5853. Couple of nice areas and he knows his stuff.

Give him a call or an email!

jim-bows "at" xplornet.com


----------



## skull (Nov 29, 2005)

chek www.northriveroutfitters.com


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Check out Superior Bear Outfitters in White River,Ontario. His phone no. is 807-822-1412.
Pete Jones has an excellent set up and big bears in the area.
The fishing is also excellent as well.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## woodstax (Jan 19, 2006)

zaverucha outfitters awsome hunt I have been there 5 times www.blackbearhunt.ca usually in the 80-90 percent sucess last year was a 100 percent


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks_for_all_the_suggestions.Think_I've_found_an_outfiter_for_this_coming_fall.Thanks


----------

